# WEP problems with wpa_supplicant

## Angrychile

I am really a noob when it comes to networking in general, so help me out here. I'm unable to reconnect to the local unsecure WEP thing when I leave the area I have a signal. I end up having to reboot just to get it working again...

Have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG thing...using iwlwifi.

Thanks, if ever.

----------

## ewaller

I am a little confused.  You said:

 *Quote:*   

> unsecure WEP

 

Although many would argue (correctly) that WEP is not secure, I don't think that is what you meant.

Are you trying to connect to an access point that has WEP enabled ?

Or are you trying to connect to an unsecured network ?[/quote]

----------

## Angrychile

I don't know what I'm saying...lol.

It's a "Static WEP" I believe. In anycase, connecting is not a problem, the problem is reconnection.

----------

## ewaller

Okay,

How are you managing your wireless connection?

Are you using anything like iwcd, wpa_supplicant, networkmanager, or ifplugd ??

If you are not sure, then we should probably take a look at your /etc/conf.d/net file.

Before you post it, you might want to look through it and see if there are any passphrases and/or keys you may want to obfuscate before you make it public.

Edit:  I guess I should have read the topic.  Are you using wpa_supplicant alone or with any of the other tools I asked about?

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first of all, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# lsmod

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# emerge -pv iwl3945-ucode

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

With that, we will have enough info about your current box.

----------

